# I've lost my Vizsla. Can you help me find her?



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

My little 3 year old Biscuit ran off into the woods, and I can't find her. Do you see her?!?!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

I'm going to need a hint for this one.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

Oh my! The poor little thing is the color of the forest :-\ Please let us know when you find him (or her)


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

Ok - I'm going to take a guess... Is that her little face sticking out under the fallen tree on the ground? On the right side of the picture??


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

CC You are way ahead of me!!!
I have no clue ... If I could make the photo larger, I have my suspicions, but... 
Nope Can't find this little one... 
Are you pulling our Legs???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

I'm with CC, I think biscuit is just under the fallen bough sticking her snout out.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

Would not want to call a Vizsla "the Red Ghost " unlike our Grey Ghost Weimaraners the Red Ghost was a major Fantastic Four Super Villian !


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

CrazyCash for the win! Yes, that's her, with her snout just visible under the fallen tree branch! She always goes low to the ground in prey mode when I'm about to throw a ball or stick, and then dashes off to get it!

Come to Canada to pick up your prize, Crazy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

I didn't have a clue. It's like a game of wheres Waldo when I run my three.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*

She was not easy to find - at first I looked for her up in the trees and then I looked low. It's amazing how they can just disappear into the woods!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*



CrazyCash said:


> She was not easy to find - at first I looked for her up in the trees and then I looked low. It's amazing how they can just disappear into the woods!


My instinct was to look in the trees first as well. She wouldn't have been the first V to take up climbing as a hobby.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: I've lost my Viszla. Can you help me find her?*



einspänner said:


> CrazyCash said:
> 
> 
> > She was not easy to find - at first I looked for her up in the trees and then I looked low. It's amazing how they can just disappear into the woods!
> ...



I also thought I lost Darcy in the woods..great colour match..


----------

